# Mass Airflow Sensor Problems



## playb0i_lbc (Jan 17, 2005)

My engine light came on, and I pulled over to see if anything was wrong but my car seemed to be okay. I later found out that it was my mass airflow sensor that went out. I had cut off the screen so that I could put on a air filter. I bought two brandnew MAF's but when I took it to the mechanic it still came up as the problem on the computer. My car sputters and chokes, when it starts, I can hear a pop in the intake manifold... When the clutch is down my car putts when it revs and when in gear, it can barely move forward. If I let go of the clutch, it revs hard and strong, and while in gear I can go perfectly, but if the clutch is even touched it wants to lag and choke..can somebody give me some advice?


----------

